# 12 weeks Nub theory help?



## Dani88

I'm 13 weeks today and had a scan at 12+2 weeks. Just wondering if anyone can take an educated guess on the sec based on the photos. Thanks!

P. S. I have a couple more pictures I will add in the next post.
 



Attached Files:







17-518609_DANIELLE_BARRANGER_19881101_20170901125524879.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 26









17-518609_DANIELLE_BARRANGER_19881101_20170901131756300.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 29









17-518609_DANIELLE_BARRANGER_19881101_20170901131752957.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 20









17-518609_DANIELLE_BARRANGER_19881101_20170901130239883.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 18









17-518609_DANIELLE_BARRANGER_19881101_20170901130201469.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Dani88

A couple more pictures. Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







17-518609_DANIELLE_BARRANGER_19881101_20170901130117659.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 13









17-518609_DANIELLE_BARRANGER_19881101_20170901130104695.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 10









17-518609_DANIELLE_BARRANGER_19881101_20170901125524879.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Talia12

Hmm, I'm torn on this. The long straight nub looks girly but the angle of it is slightly rising which makes me think boy... hope someone else can be more help than me!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Very girly nub! :pink:

Congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Very girly guess from me too :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl :)


----------



## Dani88

Cool! Thanks for guessing everyone :flower: I will be sure to update when I find out on October 24th. Any other guesses?

Also, I don't see the nub in the pictures. Am I blind? Curious how everyone came to girl. Thanks!


----------



## Talia12

The nub is the long bright white line! I agree it does look very girly, I'm just not 100% sure on the angle. I'll try to attach my 12+2 scan now where I had a similar nub to yours (it's a girl)


----------



## Talia12

.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1332.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Dani88

Talia12 said:


> The nub is the long bright white line! I agree it does look very girly, I'm just not 100% sure on the angle. I'll try to attach my 12+2 scan now where I had a similar nub to yours (it's a girl)

Would this be the nub then? I thought it was the umbilical cord.
 



Attached Files:







NUB.jpg
File size: 70.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HappiestMom

Girl


----------



## Foreign Chick

Yes this is the nub


----------



## Talia12

That's the nub :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

That's the nub :) Very flat and girly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes, that's the nub :)


----------



## Dani88

Thanks everyone! Any other guesses?


----------



## Dani88

I find out three weeks tomorrow! Can't wait. Anyone else want to take a guess? I sent a picture into the Gender Experts and they said girl based on the skull theory.


----------



## pinkclouds

:pink:


----------



## Dani88

Cannot wait to update this thread with the official result. Our scan is two weeks from today. Thanks to everyone who replied. So far everyone has said girl. Any guesses for a boy?


----------



## Dani88

Promised I would update after my ultrasound. The tech couldn't tell the gender because of the baby's position. A little bummed out. Also didn't find out anything else. She was very quiet and I couldn't get anything out of her. I have to wait for my doctor to tell me.


----------



## WackyMumof2

My understanding is, regardless of the angle of the baby, if the nub is parallel to the spine of the baby, it's a girl and if it's not, boy. I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you didn't get to find out. Fingers crossed for next time :)


----------



## Dani88

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get to find out. Fingers crossed for next time :)

Went back yesterday and they still couldn't tell. I was there for over an hour and they even made me do jumping jacks. Legs were crossed still and cord was in the way. They said they got all the other measurements they needed, so I don't have to go back for another one :(

Do you think if we pay for a 3D one, we will have better luck?


----------



## Talia12

Dani88 said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get to find out. Fingers crossed for next time :)
> 
> 
> Went back yesterday and they still couldn't tell. I was there for over an hour and they even made me do jumping jacks. Legs were crossed still and cord was in the way. They said they got all the other measurements they needed, so I don't have to go back for another one :(
> 
> Do you think if we pay for a 3D one, we will have better luck?Click to expand...

Aw that's annoying. I think from what I've heard that 2d is actually better for telling gender as in 3D everything can look a bit lumpy and distorted until later in the pregnancy, but if you pay for an actual gender scan, they'll make sure they find out for you or if they can't tell again (surely it can't happen to you three times haha) they'll bring you back for that reason.


----------



## Dani88

It's a girl. Legs were up above her head the third time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats on team :pink:

Thank you for the update :flow:


----------



## PariB

Woooooo! Girl club! Xxx


----------

